# London, OH, Lexi, 3yrs



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

OK, this is my first time doing this so if I did it wrong I apologize. I searched and didn't find her listed here. They say she is mixed but it is questionable so if she is feel free to remove.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12114338











More About Lexi-urgent

Lexi came to the shelter as a stray. She looks like she could be a pure shepherd, but being a stray we will not say for sure. She is about 3 years old. She likes other dogs, hates, cats, and loves people. She knows a few basic commands like sit, stay, down.

We can not tell you for sure if she is housebroken because dogs in the shelter are only taken out 3 times a day for about 10 minutes each time. Lexi is listed as urgent as our shelter is the county dog shelter and we always have to have room for strays.

Our adoption fee is $105.00 which includes a Home Again Microhip with Enrollment, set of shots, deworming, heartworm testing if old enough, and spay or neuter. Plus has a 1 year rabie. If you are interested in this dog, please call the shelter at 740-852-PETS or fill out an online application at
http://www.hsmcohio.com


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

Looks pure to me.


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

bump


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

bumping this pretty girl


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

still listed


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Now URGENT


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

I hope someone can help her she is such a pretty girl


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

urgent, bump


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

bump


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

bump


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

bump for this pretty girl


----------



## Hilary (Apr 12, 2005)

Any news? Bump!


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

bump


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

bump


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

bump


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump!!!!


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Doesn't look like anyone is working on her. I did call and left a message requesting more info-will post when I know more.


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

still listed


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

bump poor girl


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

bump


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: eadavisDoesn't look like anyone is working on her. I did call and left a message requesting more info-will post when I know more.


Did you hear back from them?


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

petfinder
says she's urgent


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

bump


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

still listed


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

bump


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

bump


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

bump


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

still listed


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

Still listed. Says URGENT!


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

bump


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Urgent, still listed.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Still listed. Now she is marked urgent. Anyone?


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

bump


----------



## Bobsdogs (Oct 22, 2007)

Bump


----------

